# YSR



## RocketFile (Feb 11, 2019)

Is youthsoccerrankings.us shutting down again? Or just down for a bit?

No updates in over a week.

I would hate to see it go. It is a really nice resource.


----------



## Caltek (Feb 11, 2019)

RocketFile said:


> Is youthsoccerrankings.us shutting down again? Or just down for a bit?
> 
> No updates in over a week.
> 
> I would hate to see it go. It is a really nice resource.


There was updates on sat for my daughters age group


----------



## Caltek (Feb 11, 2019)

Never mind didn't notice the date I stand corrected.


----------



## jrcaesar (Feb 12, 2019)

I suggested a couple merges yesterday and those were made overnight. (Although he still won't undo team names that are Pats/Galaxy hybrids.)


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 12, 2019)

jrcaesar said:


> I suggested a couple merges yesterday and those were made overnight. (Although he still won't undo team names that are Pats/Galaxy hybrids.)


Think he realized teams are trying to delete games from their records to boost their rankings. There is one team in NorCal who has done this several times and moved themselves from the low twenties to inside the top 10. He also won't change games played that are listed as ties but went into pk's and a winner was decided. Despite having proof that one team did in fact move on with a win.


----------



## broshark (Feb 12, 2019)

Psst, it doesn't matter.  

You're welcome.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 12, 2019)

broshark said:


> Psst, it doesn't matter.
> 
> You're welcome.


In some cases it does. Other entities use it for admittance or seeding into a tourney your team applied for like Surf Cup. In the end many years from now it will not matter.


----------



## jrcaesar (Feb 12, 2019)

The rankings don't matter, but the index numbers - if they continue to be cross-indexed - are useful for tournament directors for better bracketing as they are relatively accurate (in my experience comparing my son's teams to their opponents).


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 12, 2019)

jrcaesar said:


> The rankings don't matter, but the index numbers - if they continue to be cross-indexed - are useful for tournament directors for better bracketing as they are relatively accurate (in my experience comparing my son's teams to their opponents).


YSR are also a great tool to see who teams have played and the outcomes. It provides a level of expectation by looking at their body of work. With the exceptions of those who remove performances, because they are caught up in rankings alone and maybe some denial too.


----------



## broshark (Feb 13, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> YSR are also a great tool to see who teams have played and the outcomes. It provides a level of expectation by looking at their body of work. With the exceptions of those who remove performances, because they are caught up in rankings alone and maybe some denial too.


When you say this, do you mean for players or parents?  Because I've never met a player who cares.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 13, 2019)

broshark said:


> When you say this, do you mean for players or parents?  Because I've never met a player who cares.


Always parents or adults who are using it as a tool. It was implied.


----------

